# Textmarken einen neuen Inhalt zuweisen



## gerwas (21. März 2004)

ich benutze ein word dokument, das in einer zeile (eine art überschrift) ein datum und ein weiteres datum  enthält. 
"wir betrachten den zeitraum von  [freitag, den 11.11.2004] bis [samstag, den 12.11.2004]"

dort habe ich zwei textmarken "von" und "bis" eingfügt, hier die [ ].
wenn ich jetzt versuche diesen textmarken durch ein macro einen wert zuzuweisen, z.b. das aktuelle datum, dann schreibt das macro anstelle der textmarke das aktuelle datum in das dokument. die textmarke ist anschließend weg! ich brauche sie aber noch für die kopfzeile und die automatische dateiablage...


wer kann helfen?


----------



## thekorn (22. März 2004)

*Ich!*

morgen,
Wenn du den Wert (Resultat) eines (Text)-Feldes in Word verändern möchtest, so musst du die "Result"-Eigenschaft bemühen, also zum Beispiel so:


```
ActiveDocument.FormFields("Text1").Result = "Test"
```

Gruß
thekorn


----------



## gerwas (23. März 2004)

*textmarken*

... ich meinte keine textfelder, sondern textmarken

tt=activedokument.bookmarks("test").range 
  'textmarke auslesen - geht
...
activedocument.bookmarks("test").range="das ist der neue inhalt" 
  ' jetzt steht anstelle der textmarke "das ist der neue inhalt", die textmarke ist weg!

?


----------



## thekorn (23. März 2004)

*Textformularfeld vs. Bookmark*

Hallo Gerwas,
sorry ich glaube, dass ich dein Problem falsch verstanden habe. Außerdem glaube ich, dass eine Textmarke (Bookmark) nicht das Richtige für dein Problem ist. Ein Bookmark ist lediglich eine "Courserposition" mit einem definierten Namen innerhalb eines Dokumentes. Dieser Courserposition kannst du natürlich über ".range" einen Wert zuweisen, ihn aber nicht wieder auslesen (so läuft es bei mir/ ist laut MSDN normal, wieso es bei dir andersherum läuft weiß ich nicht).
Möchtest du dagegen einer bestimmten Position innerhalb deines Dokumentes Werte zuweisen, und diese auch auslesen können, musst du über die Symbolleiste "Formular" ein sogenanntes "Textformularfeld" einfügen.
In der Eigenschaft dieses Feldes taucht dann wieder der Punkt 
*Textmarke* auf. Mit der ".result"- Eigenschaft kannst du dann via VBA diesem Feld Werte zuweisen, bzw. den Wert auslesen.

Ich hoffe, dass dir dies weiterhilft

gruß
thekorn


----------

